# Разное > Толкучка >  ФУТУРА - Pledge with Future Shine

## astars

*ФУТУРА снова в продаже!*

*ФУТУРА* - Pledge with Future Shine
  
Эксперементы с футурой:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAEQcO1cL7c
Информация о продукте:
Информация о продукте:
http://scalewiki.ru/future
http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


Цена:*2400* рублей за бутылку* 798мл* ;
В розлив:
*100* мл - *400* рублей;
*200* мл - *750* рублей;
*400* мл - *1400* рублей.
Территориально: *Санкт-Петербург*;

Вышлю почтой по *России*:
- за бутылку 798мл: + 400 рублей;
- ёмкость 200(400мл.): + 350 рублей

----------


## astars

Осталось 3 бутылки

----------


## astars

Пока ещё актуально

----------


## astars

Актуально.

----------


## astars

Продано!
Возможно будет ещё..

----------


## astars

Снова в продаже

----------


## astars

Актуально:

----------


## astars

Всё в резерве!

----------


## astars

Всё в резерве!

----------


## astars

Снова в продаже!

----------


## astars

Заветные бутылочки все еще в наличие! Кто заказал,уже получили! Высылаю почтой РФ, отдаю в Питере!

----------


## astars

Актуально!

----------


## astars

Уважаемые Моделисты! с 03.06.2012-го буду отсутствовать в течении 2-ух недель... (ориентировочно до 18.06.2012).
   Все заказы, поступившие до обозначенного дня (03.06.12) смогу отправить только по предоплате..  (соответственно с выдачей почтового идентификатора.)

----------


## astars

Актуально! из отпуска приехал.
Продаю по предоплате и наложкой.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Остались 2 бутылочки. Всё остальное продано или в резерве.

----------


## astars

Снова в продаже!

----------


## astars

Осталось 3 бутылки.

----------


## astars

Снова в продаже ФУТУРА:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Большая просьба - не злоупотребляйте красным цветом.

----------


## astars

Футура ещё в наличии.

----------


## astars

Футура ещё в наличии:

----------


## astars

Подошла ещё одна партия ФУТУРЫ:

----------


## astars

Актуально!

----------


## astars

Актуально!

----------


## astars

Снова в продаже ФУТУРА:

----------


## astars

Актуально!

----------


## astars

ФУТУРА снова в продаже.

----------


## FLOGGER

Где, почем и сколько?

----------


## astars

В первом посту ведь всё написано:
ФУТУРА - Pledge with Future Shine

----------


## FLOGGER

Просто хочу уточнить, не изменилось ли чего.

----------


## astars

Вся Футура распродана!
Возможно будет ещё поставка.

----------


## astars

Футура снова в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Осталось 3 бутылки.
Выслать футуру смогу до вторника(2июля) включительно, потом уезжаю.

----------


## astars

ФУТУРА распродана!
(возможно будет ещё)

----------


## astars

Футура снова в продаже!

----------


## zuberbuller

> Футура снова в продаже!



можно флакончик зарезервировать? Как с Вами связаться?

----------


## astars

Актуально!

----------


## astars

Осталось 2 штуки.

----------


## astars

Вся футура в резерве!

----------


## astars

Футура снова в продаже!

----------


## astars

Вся ФУТУРА в резерве/продана!

----------


## astars

Новая партия прибыла.
Почти всё распродано давно ожидающим, осталось 3 бутылки:

----------


## astars

Вся футура зарезервирована/продана!

----------


## astars

ФУТУРА снова в продаже!:

----------


## astars

Осталось 5 бутылок.

----------


## astars

Футура продана/в резерве!

----------


## astars

Подошла новая партия, но все бутылки уже зарезервированы.

----------


## astars

Футура снова в продаже! :

----------


## astars

Все пузыри в резерве!

----------


## astars

Футура снова в продаже! :

----------


## astars

Появилось 2 "отказника". (Люди зарезервировали, и не подтвердили резерв).
Так что 2 флакона могу продать другим желающим.

----------


## astars

Футура распродана.
(ожидается ещё партейка)

----------


## astars

Футура снова в продаже! :

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура ещё в продаже!

----------


## astars

--- Футура ещё в продаже!

----------


## astars

--- *Футура* ещё в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! футура в продаже! (Питер, почта)

----------


## astars

Актуально! футура в продаже!
Цена - 1300рублей

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже! - 1300 рублей.
Осталась пара бутылей.

----------


## astars

Футура распродана.

----------


## astars

ФУТУРА снова в продаже!
Цена:*1800* рублей за бутылку 798 мл.

----------


## astars

Вся футура распродана!
(ожидается ещё одна партия)

----------


## roma50

Здравствуйте,мне нужна одна бутылка.Живу в Санкт-Петербурге.Как только появится ,сообщите пожалуйста.

----------


## astars

*Футура снова в продаже!*

----------


## astars

*Футура снова в продаже!*
*ФУТУРА* - Pledge with Future Shine

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в наличие.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Вся партия футуры распродана!
Скоро ожидается ещё одна.

----------


## astars

Подошла ещё одна партия футуры.
 

Также в продаже ряд моделей, подробности в начале темы.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в наличии!

----------


## astars

Подошла ещё одна партия ФУТУРЫ:
 
Цена пока ещё 1800 рублей за бутылку.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в наличии!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Подошла новая партия *футуры*!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Вся ФУТУРА в резерве/продана!
Возможно будет ещё партия.

----------


## astars

Футура распродана.
Следующая партия уже вся зарезервирована.

----------


## astars

Подошла партия футуры. Всем зарезервировавшим отписался в ЛС.
Вся партия в резерве.
Уже накапливается очередь на следующую партию.

----------


## astars

- Партия футуры подъедет в течении недели, из свободных (не зарезервированных) бутылок осталось только три штуки.

----------


## astars

Подошла новая партия футуры. 
Всем зарезервировавшим отписался в ЛС.
Из свободных бутылок осталось 2 штуки.

----------


## astars

*Продажи осуществляю до 16.01.2016, далее уеду в долгосрочную командировку!*

Подошла новая партия футуры. 
Всем зарезервировавшим отписался в ЛС.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Осталось 3 бутылки.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Подошла новая партия футуры!

----------


## astars

Осталось 2 бутылки футуры.

----------


## astars

Футура распродана.
Возможно будет ещё партия.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Подошла новая партия футуры!
Всем заранее зарезервировавшим отписался в ЛС!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Осталось 5 штук.

----------


## astars

С одной бутылки снят резерв, осталась крайняя. Кому?

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
Подошла новая партия ФУТУРЫ.

----------


## astars

Футура распродана!
Возможно будет ещё партия.

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
Подошла новая партия футуры!

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
*ФУТУРА* всё ещё в продаже!
(подробности в начале топика)

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Живая вода моделизма в продаже!
(все подробности в начале топика)

----------


## astars

*Футура* в продаже.

*Санкт-Петербург* и почта.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
*Футура* в продаже.
*Санкт-Петербург* и почта.

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
Подошла новая партия ФУТУРЫ.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*

Осталась пара бутылок.

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
Подошла новая партия футуры.

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
Подошла новая партия футуры.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
Подошла новая партия футуры.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
ФУТУРА в продаже:
Цена:*1900* рублей за бутылку *798* мл;
Цена:*390* рублей за бутылочку *100* мл.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
ФУТУРА в продаже:
Цена:*1900* рублей за бутылку *798* мл;
Цена:*390* рублей за бутылочку *100* мл.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже.
В наличии *100*ml. и *798*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
ФУТУРА в продаже:
Цена:*1900* рублей за бутылку *798* мл;
Цена:*390* рублей за бутылочку *100* мл.
*Санкт-Петербург*, *почта РФ*.
Возможна отправка в республику* Беларусь*.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Подошла новая партия ФУТУРЫ:
Цена:*1900* рублей за бутылку *798* мл;
Цена:*350* рублей за бутылочку *100* мл.
*Санкт-Петербург*, *почта РФ*.
Возможна отправка в республику* Беларусь*.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже.
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже.
Осталась пара бутылок *798*ml.
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

17.02.2017
Подошла новая партия футуры!
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

*Актуально!*
Подошла новая партия *ФУТУРЫ*:
Цена:*1900* рублей за бутылку *798* мл;
Цена:*350* рублей за бутылочку *100* мл.
*Санкт-Петербург*, *почта РФ*.
Возможна отправка в республику* Беларусь*.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

*15.03.2017*
Подошла новая партия футуры!
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

*28.03.2017*
Актуально! Футура в продаже!
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

*ФУТУРА* в продаже:
Цена:*1900* рублей за бутылку *798* мл;
Цена:*350* рублей за бутылочку *100* мл.
*Санкт-Петербург*.
Отправлю *почтой РФ* по всей России.
Возможна отправка в республику* Беларусь*.

----------


## astars

*29.06.2017*
Актуально! Футура в продаже!
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

*05.07.2017*
Актуально! Временное* снижение цены*!
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

*ФУТУРА* в продаже:
Цена:*1800* рублей за бутылку *798* мл;
Цена:*350* рублей за бутылочку *100* мл.
*Санкт-Петербург*.
Отправлю *почтой РФ* или *"СДЭК"* по всей России и ближнему зарубежью.

----------


## astars

ФУТУРА в продаже:
Цена:1800 рублей за бутылку 798 мл;
Цена:350 рублей за бутылочку 100 мл.
Санкт-Петербург.
Отправлю почтой РФ или "СДЭК" по всей России и ближнему зарубежью.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Подошла новая партия футуры!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## Кщнстантин

День добрый! Скажите еще есть футура,если есть скиньте условия (№ карты и т.д). Нужно 2 бутылки по798г с доставкой в Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## astars

> День добрый! Скажите еще есть футура,если есть скиньте условия (№ карты и т.д). Нужно 2 бутылки по798г с доставкой в Ростов-на-Дону


Здравствуйте!
Футура в наличии.
Реквизиты скинул в личку.

----------


## Кщнстантин

Александр здравствуйте! Я Вам сбросил адрес с индексом в ЛС,но не пойму получили Вы их или нет?

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Футура в продаже!

----------


## Кщнстантин

Александр добрый день! Все, получил обе бутылки, все нормально.Большое Спасибо! Всем рекомендую.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!
В наличии бутылки по 100ml. и 798ml.
Подробности в начале топика.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!
В наличии бутылки по *100*ml. и *798*ml.

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

Доступные объёмы:
*798*мл. - *1800* рублей;
*100* мл - *350* рублей;
*200* мл -* 550* рублей;
*400* мл - *1000* рублей.
Санкт-Петербург.
Отправлю почтой РФ или "СДЭК" по всей России и ближнему зарубежью.

----------


## astars

Актуально! ФУТУРА снова в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## FLOGGER

Много мне не надо, а 200 мл я бы взял. Живу в Купчино.

----------


## Red307

А чем она смывается? Долго сохнет? А то я читал, что люди прям целиком модели ей покрывают под декаль

----------


## Казанец

*Red307* вот про футуру специальная веточка есть, и там есть ответы на все вопросы, прямо с первой страницы:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic_t_1302.html
а в этом разделе всё-таки не ликбез, а объявления куплю-продам

----------


## Red307

> *Red307* вот про футуру специальная веточка есть, и там есть ответы на все вопросы, прямо с первой страницы:
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic_t_1302.html
> а в этом разделе всё-таки не ликбез, а объявления куплю-продам


Я бы может приобрел, просто хотел момент уточнить.

----------


## Казанец

Так там и продажа-покупка футуры есть:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic_t_8462.html
а *astars* уже два месяца здесь не появляется. Что здесь делать-то? Насчёт моделизма этот сайт почти мёртвый.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я бы может приобрел, просто хотел момент уточнить.


Что значит может? Фонари без футуры вообще никуда...

----------


## Red307

> Так там и продажа-покупка футуры есть:
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic_t_8462.html
> а *astars* уже два месяца здесь не появляется. Что здесь делать-то? Насчёт моделизма этот сайт почти мёртвый.


Мертвый-не мертвый, пока игла в аэре не затупилась, дышим еще))

----------


## Казанец

> Фонари без футуры вообще никуда...


У меня все фонари без футуры. И хоть туда хоть сюда.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> У меня все фонари без футуры. И хоть туда хоть сюда.


Так нам же на современку, лянец и прозрачность совсем другие.

----------


## OKA

> У меня все фонари без футуры. И хоть туда хоть сюда.


Самодельные + шлифовка+полировка ?

----------


## Казанец

Ну а модели-то какие? Мессер - Билек, а Эвенджер так вообще Ново, т.е. кооператив МИК:

----------


## Казанец

> Самодельные + шлифовка+полировка ?


Родные изкоробочные

----------


## Red307

> Ну а модели-то какие? Мессер - Билек, а Эвенджер так вообще Ново, т.е. кооператив МИК:


Эвенджер у меня в такой же коробке был (хотя даже есть. В гараже лежит упакованный). Только почему то темно синий.

----------


## astars

> Так там и продажа-покупка футуры есть:
> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic_t_8462.html
> а *astars* уже два месяца здесь не появляется. Что здесь делать-то? Насчёт моделизма этот сайт почти мёртвый.


Почему не появляюсь? Здесь я. Футура в наличии. По продажам прошу в личку

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!
Различные объёмы.
Подробности в начале ветки: 
ФУТУРА - Pledge with Future Shine

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!
Снижена цена!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

- 800 ml - 1700 рублей;
- 400ml - 1000 рублей;
- 200 ml - 600 рублей.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже.

----------


## astars

Актуально!

Футура снова в наличии (все объёмы).

----------


## astars

Актуально! Футура в продаже.

----------


## astars

Актуально!
Футура в продаже!

----------

